# adorei ver a você



## avok

adorei ver a vc em Buenos Aires

Hello,

I just can't translate this. Is it "I adored to see you in Buenos Aires??"
And why is it "ver a voce" but not "ver voce"?

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> adorei ver a vc em Buenos Aires
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just can't translate this. Is it "I adored to see you in Buenos Aires??"


Adorar neste caso é gostar muito.



avok said:


> And why is it "ver a voce" but not "ver voce"?


Não faço ideia. Está certo, mas é pouco habitual.


----------



## avok

Nós podemos dizer que " adorei ver a vc em Buenos Aires" quer dizer " I liked to see you in Buenos Aires" (I liked it when I saw you in Buenos Aires)? A pessoa que disse isso já foi pra Buenos Aires e viu a pesso que ela adora?


----------



## Vanda

A pessoa que disse isso está em Buenos Aires, por isso viu e adorou ver você lá.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Nos podemos dizer que " adorei ver a vc em Buenos Aires" quer dizer " I liked to see you in B.A." (I liked it when I saw you in Buenos Aires)


Certo. Ou melhor ainda, para dar a intensidade correcta: _I loved seeing you in Buenos Aires_.


----------



## Hallick

avok said:


> adorei ver a vc em Buenos Aires
> 
> And why is it "ver a voce" but not "ver voce"?
> 
> Gracias


 
It looks like the writer of the message might have been a native Spanish speaker, which could account for the "a" in the sentence since it follows some of their verbs when there's a person as the object. I'm guessing it snuck in there out of habit.


----------



## avok

Hallick said:


> It looks like the writer of the message might have been a native Spanish speaker, which could account for the "a" in the sentence since it follows some of their verbs when there's a person as the object. I'm guessing it snuck in there out of habit.


 

Thank you all,

Aaaa, now it makes sense...I thought the speaker was Brazilian and I just could not understand why/if she went to Buenos Aires to see the other Brazilian person she likes!! She must be, then, an Argentinian who saw the Brazilian person in Buenos Aires

Hallick, do you think "adorei ver"  is a Spanish construction? In portuguese, for instance, I can say "Adorei falar com você" but I just don't think we can say "adorei ver você em Buenos Aires" we can "adorar" *a person* but "adorar" *to see* (someone), I don't know..."ver" is a verb, I know "falar" is also a verb but it makes sense to say "adorar falar"


----------



## Alandria

"ver *a* você?" 
Isso me soa "portuñol".
Nunca ouvi um brasileiro falar dessa maneira, mas, sim, hispanohablantes quando estão aprendendo o português.

"ver" é verbo transitivo direto.


----------



## jazyk

Ver a você só me parece possível nesta situação: não vi a ela, vi a você, quando se contrapõem dois objetos. Mesmo assim, acho que na fala optaria por não foi a ela a quem/que vi, foi (a) você. 

_Ver a_ é possível quando o objeto direto é um nome animado, caso que constitui objeto direto preposicionado, facultativo (e raro) em português, mas obrigatório em espanhol: Vi ao/o seu pai e lhe mandei lembranças. Com verbos que exprimem sentimentos parece que há uma freqüência um pouquinho maior do objeto direto preposicionado: amar ao/o filho, odiar aos/os inimigos. 

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Hallick, do you think "adorei ver"  is a Spanish construction? In portuguese, for instance, I can say "Adorei falar com você" but I just don't think we can say "adorei ver você em Buenos Aires" we can "adorar" *a person* but "adorar" *to see* (someone), I don't know..."ver" is a verb, I know "falar" is also a verb but it makes sense to say "adorar falar"


Não tem nada de espanhol. Podemos adorar uma pessoa, e também podemos adorar um acontecimento.


----------



## Vanda

E o fato da pessoa estar na Argentina, não necessariamente quer dizer que ela é argentina. É a coisa mais comum um brasileiro encontrar outro fora do país, principalmente em Buenos Aires.


----------



## avok

Vanda said:


> E o fato da pessoa estar na Argentina, não necessariamente quer dizer que ela é argentina. É a coisa mais comum um brasileiro encontrar outro fora do país, principalmente em Buenos Aires.


 
Sim, tem razão mas nós podemos imaginar que essa pessoa seja hispânica como ela disse "ver a você" como em espanhol. 

Todo mundo! 

A gente, finalmente, pode construir uma frase como isso "adorei ver você hoje". Essa frase *será* *gramaticalmente *correto? 

Muito obrigado


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Sim, tem razão, mas nós podemos imaginar que essa pessoa seja hispânica, como ela disse "ver a você" como em espanhol.
> 
> Todo o mundo!
> 
> A gente, finalmente [?], pode construir uma frase assim: "adorei ver você hoje". Essa frase *será* *gramaticalmente *correta?


Sim, é.


----------



## jldrechsler

avok said:


> A gente, finalmente, pode construir uma frase como isso "adorei ver você hoje". Essa frase *será* *gramaticalmente *correto?
> 
> Muito obrigado


 
Correta e usual. Nunca ouvi um nativo (brasileiro) dizer "ver a você".


----------



## flaberson

Não entrando na discussão. Só uma observação: eu consigo entender os portugueses do jornal da rtp, programas de esporte normalmente. Não tenho dificuldades.

também nunca houvi essa espressão "ver a você"


----------



## Outsider

Já chegámos à conclusão de que a frase foi escrita por um falante de espanhol. 



avok said:


> I thought the speaker was Brazilian and I just could not understand why/if she went to Buenos Aires to see the other Brazilian person she likes!! She must be, then, an Argentinian who saw the Brazilian person in Buenos Aires


----------



## helsinki

Hi, 
As for the translation into English, 
"It was lovely to see you in B.A." might be a more natural sounding option, as opposed to directly translating the verb (adorei)
Interesting to see the Spanish infuence in the sentence, like you have established. 
Have a good day, y'all
Hel


----------



## Outsider

helsinki said:


> Interesting to see the Spanish infuence in the sentence, like you have established.


There is no Spanish influence in the sentence. You should not be so quick to draw conclusions if your understanding of Portuguese is that poor.


----------



## helsinki

Bem, o Outsider foi um bocado duro comigo, não foi? Eu não sei se a minha compreensão do português é assim tão pobre . O português que tenho, aprendi sozinha num par de anos e a minha aprendizagem continúa (corrija-me tudo que estiver errado, se faz favor). Posso não perceber tudo, mas não falta interés nem paixão. Para mim, o português é a lingua mais interessante que eu já aprendi (e já aprendi várias). Onde moro actualmente há poucos portugueses e, então, no muito pouco tempo libre que tenho, faço esforço para descobrir mais, e o WRF é uma verdadeira mina de informação e inspiração. Adoro ler as contribuições, embora muitas das vezes não tenha o tempo/confiança para contribuir pessoalmente. 

Quando escrevi a minha observação uns dias atrás era porque as proximidades e as diferenças entre o português e o espanhol fascinam-me. Varias pessoas do WRF já tinham observado a mesma coisa e, claro, o Outsider e Jazyk comentaram que era um uso raro, mas correcto, do português (isso eu também notei). Mas para mim, e posso não ter razão mas é evidente que nao sou a única pessoa a pensá-lo 



> Isso me soa "portuñol".





> might have been a native Spanish speaker, which could account for the "a" in the sentence since it follows some of their verbs when there's a person as the object


,
é mais provável que seja uma pessoa 'hispanohablante' que está a aplicar normas gramaticais do espanhol ao português que está a falar (como, por exemplo, um português que diz, em inglês, “*the* my house” / “my *fathers* won’t let me” – coisas que eu já ouvi várias vezes). Já decidiram no blog que esta pessoa estava em Buenos Aires e que, se calhar, era um 





> falante de espanhol


. Então, foi tão errado falar da influência do espanhol? Talvez tivesse sido melhor dizer “the potential Spanish influence”????
Enquanto àquilo de tirar conclusões muito rápidas, não sei se eu sou a culpada...... 
Mas, claro, eu também aprendi que é possivel usar esta contrução em português. Uma coisa que não sabia antes. Obrigada. 
Espero que hoje o Outsider esteja um pouco mais calmo. Eu sempre gostei de ler as suas contribuições e espero continuar a fazê-lo no futuro.
Que todos passem um dia feliz
Hel


----------



## Vanda

Hel, quase posso apostar que não era essa a intenção do Out. Ele com certeza se esqueceu de mencionar algum detalhe e ficou parecendo uma má resposta!


----------



## Outsider

Hello, Helsinki. 

I must apologize for my rash criticism. You were absolutely right, I was hasty. I had misunderstood completely what you meant. The use of the personal "a" in the expression "adorei ver a você" is unquestionably due to Spanish influence, as you said. 

Once more, I apologize.  

P.S. Your Portuguese is very good, but since you asked I've made a few minor corrections to your post.



helsinki said:


> Bem, o Outsider foi um bocado duro comigo, não foi? Eu não sei se a minha compreensão do português é assim tão pobre . O português que tenho, aprendi sozinha num par de anos e a minha aprendizagem continua (corrija-me tudo que estiver errado, se faz favor). Posso não perceber tudo, mas não falta interesse nem paixão. Para mim, o português é a língua mais interessante que eu já aprendi (e já aprendi várias). Onde moro actualmente há poucos portugueses e, então, no muito pouco tempo livre que tenho, faço esforço para descobrir mais, e o WRF é uma verdadeira mina de informação e inspiração. Adoro ler as contribuições, embora muitas das vezes não tenha o tempo/confiança para contribuir pessoalmente.
> 
> Quando escrevi a minha observação uns dias atrás era porque as proximidades e as diferenças entre o português e o espanhol fascinam-me. Varias pessoas do WRF já tinham observado a mesma coisa e, claro, o Outsider e Jazyk comentaram que era um uso raro, mas correcto, do português (isso eu também notei). Mas para mim, e posso não ter razão mas é evidente que não sou a única pessoa a pensá-lo
> 
> ,
> é mais provável que seja uma pessoa 'hispanohablante' que está a aplicar normas gramaticais do espanhol ao português que está a falar (como, por exemplo, um português que diz, em inglês, “*the* my house” / “my *fathers* won’t let me” – coisas que eu já ouvi várias vezes). Já decidiram no blog que esta pessoa estava em Buenos Aires e que, se calhar, era um . Então, foi tão errado falar da influência do espanhol? Talvez tivesse sido melhor dizer “the potential Spanish influence”????
> Quanto àquilo de tirar conclusões muito rápidas, não sei se eu sou a culpada......
> Mas, claro, eu também aprendi que é possível usar esta construção em português. Uma coisa que não sabia antes. Obrigada.
> Espero que hoje o Outsider esteja um pouco mais calmo. Eu sempre gostei de ler as suas contribuições e espero continuar a fazê-lo no futuro.
> Que todos passem um dia feliz
> Hel


Um dia feliz para você também.


----------



## helsinki

Obrigada Outsider 

– estranhei muito a sua reação e então respondi. Fico feliz que posso continuar como antes, a aprender muitas coisas de você e dos outros do WRF sem preocupar-me demasiado! Obrigada pelas correções -  assim adoro!
Cheers
Hel


----------



## jgriesbach

No Brasil (pelo menos em Sao paulo) diria-se: "Adorei te ver em Buenos Aires". "Ver a você" é bem incomum. "Ver a ti" ainda soaria um pouco melhor, já que no sul do Brasil a segunda pessoa do singular é bastante usada. 
Mas realmente naum sei se a construcao "Ver a você" é correta.

Abracos,
Julia


----------



## Benvindo

jldrechsler said:


> Correta e usual. Nunca ouvi um nativo (brasileiro) dizer "ver a você".


 

A forma "adorei ver você" de fato é a forma corrente, pelo menos no Brasil. Atenção apenas a o fato que, pela norma "instruída" da língua, o certo seria usar um pronome oblíquo (adorei ver-te ou adorei vê-lo), e não o pronome do caso reto (você). Está correto?


----------



## bleuboia

Então o verbo é "ver alguem"?
Ou seja, todas estas frases são correctas?:
Vejo ele. "Vejo ele cada dia."
Vejo-o.
O vejo.
Vejo-lhe. (acho que é errado, mas não esto seguro)
Lhe vejo.
Não vejo ele.
Não o vejo.
Não lhe vejo.

Vejo você. "Vejo você cada dia."
Vejo-o. OU Vejo-a. (se fosse mulher)
O vejo. OU A vejo. (se fosse mulher)
Vejo-lhe.
Lhe vejo.
Não vejo você.
Não o vejo. OU Não a vejo. (se fosse mulher)
Não lhe vejo.

Todos poderiam-se usar em Portugal e no Brasil?


----------



## mexerica feliz

*Vejo você* está certo de acordo com a gramática normativa no Brasil, mas _vejo ele _não é.

É porque>
_você, vocês, o senhor, a senhora, os senhores, as senhoras_ são pronomes de tratamento e não pronomes pessoais.

_Viram a gente_ também está certo, mas _viram nós_ não é.

_Eu lhe vejo, eu lhe amo_ é lheísmo, típico de alguns falares brasileiros (como o baiano), mas não comum no Brasil todo.


----------



## bleuboia

Ola!


mexerica feliz said:


> *Vejo você* está certo de acordo com a gramática normativa no Brasil, mas _vejo ele _não é.



A pesar de que não seja de acordo com a gramática, iria usar-se no dia a dia na fala?

Poderia-se usar "Vejo a você." ou é mais correcto dizer "Vejo você."


----------



## Carfer

Não obstante o atrás dito, _'ver a alguém'_ poderá ocorrer em expressões como '_vejo-*o* a ele_', um caso de duplo objecto directo, pleonástico, que não é incomum em Portugal. Fora desse uso pleonástico, em geral com intenção enfática ou de deixar claro quem vemos, '_vejo ele/a ele' ou 'vejo a você'_ é incorrecto também em Portugal.


----------



## bleuboia

Carfer said:


> Fora desse uso pleonástico, em geral com intenção enfática ou de deixar claro quem vemos, '_vejo ele/a ele' ou 'vejo a você'_ é incorrecto também em Portugal.



Então sempre se deve dizer o seguinte em Portugal?: Vejo-o a ele. Vejo-o a você.
e jamais:
Vejo ele.
Vejo a ele.
Vejo você.
Vejo a você.


----------



## Carfer

bleuboia said:


> Então sempre se deve dizer o seguinte em Portugal?: Vejo-o a ele. Vejo-o a você.
> e jamais:
> Vejo ele.
> Vejo a ele.
> Vejo você.
> Vejo a você.


O habitual é_ 'vejo-me','vejo-te', 'vejo-o', 'vejo-nos', 'vejo-vos', 'vejo-os', 'vejo você', 'vejo vocês', _sem preposição_._  O verbo '_ver_' (ou outros) com objecto directo regido pela preposição _'a_' só ocorre no caso citado do objecto pleonástico, que  não constitui a regra. Em português, diferentemente do espanhol, o objecto directo referido a pessoas não requer a preposição '_a_'.


----------



## bleuboia

Entendido. Obrigado!


----------



## Ari RT

Bom dia a todos.
Também existe um certo registro formal no qual as preposições aparecem depois de verbos transitivos diretos (amar a Deus... e ao próximo...). E um registro que mimetiza essa formalidade - o dos romances de época. Aí sim é que brotam preposições como cogumelos depois da chuva.
Do que tenho visto por aí, algumas dessas preposições são mesmo traduções do "lelismo". Outras são adicionadas pelo tradutor/revisor brasileiro para criar um clima mais formal. Parece que as pessoas acham que é mais elegante que o Sr Miles espete ao Sr Jones com sua espada, leve à srta Rose a passear enquanto apreciam ao por do sol etc.


----------

